# Please don't rear-end me. Please don't rear-end me.



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I was going through some photos. I thought I had posted this one already, but couldn't find it.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

garsh said:


> I was going through some photos. I thought I had posted this one already, but couldn't find it.


Those old AMD CPUs are huge! That's why they can withstand Meltdown.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I should have tossed a couple Boring Company Flamethrowers in the back for good measure.


----------



## PandaM3 (Apr 23, 2018)

You haven't lived on the edge until you transport propane with a Spark... a Spark EV that is.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

You guys really like to BBQ, don’t you?


----------

